# Great Engineering



## Cobra (Jul 29, 2016)

Sailing this weekend between New Brunswick and Prince Edward Island with friends.  Crossed under the Confederation Bridge.  Amazing view!  The bridge is 13 kilometers long across the Northumberland Strait.


----------



## pstemari (Jul 31, 2016)

That's just a beautifully elegant design.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobra (Jul 31, 2016)

pstemari said:


> That's just a beautifully elegant design.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Yeah. It is great to drive across but the view from underneath is another thing altogether.   One of those bucket list things.


----------

